# youth hunters post pics from this archery season



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

other youth hunters i want to see what you got this archery season post your pics


----------



## martin480 (Jul 7, 2008)

*First DEER*

Owen, 10yr. shot was @ 20 yds. double lung & liver. she went 35yds doun hill
I use a Parker buck shot @ 47#


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

the deer i killed in late August ( not huge, but he's a last day buck ) and the cow i got in october ( with a rifle ).


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I arrowed this doe first day of bow season at 18 yards.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Shot a doe and three hogs this archery season, only have picture of deer on my computer.Shot her from about 23 yards. First deer with bow.Picture failed to download.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is my daughters first deer ever...(she is 13)










here is my daughters 2nd deer ever (the very next day)


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I shot her at about 50 yards through the heart...

11/02/08
Wolf CVA 50 cal. Muzzleloader
Shot distance: 50 yards
Weight: 86 lbs. (field dressed.)










Whitetail Doe
10/18/2008
Smoke Broadhead 100 grain 3 blade










11/17/08
Parker Ultra Lite 31
Shot distance: 25 yards
Weight 84 lbs. (field dressed.)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

here one. i am going to get a buck tho im not sure if i am going to shoot it with my rifle or not.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

heres my other.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

My 2008 Buck... 8pt 154"

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=780097


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

20 yards lung shot


----------

